# B&Q bulbs for heating vivs



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I read a post on here a little while ago about using non-specialist (something out of B&Q) bulbs to heat vivariums. Could somebody please explain to me what I need to go and buy from B&Q to heat a fairly small tank for arboreal geckos. 

Many thanks,

Cat


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Not much help to you at this moment probably but I've a spot lamp in refector shade you can borrow....

think you only need a heatmat under it and a spotlamp over top, regulate the temps obviously... that's what I used for my golden gecko I used to have  I had a night bulb to keep night temps up too


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

You'll need probbaly a 60w bulb, plastic bulb holder (porcelin is better if you can get it), plug and some heat resistant wire... Always remember you'll need to gaurd the bulb though

Also the actualy set up will depend on the type of viv your using


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I think what you saw was prolly refering to reptile brand basking bulbs being this kinda thing








and also you can buy those sort of bulbs from anywhere like b&q or other shops that erm..sell lightbulbs.
Note the shape of the bulbs, most reptile branded basking bulbs are the same shape and fitting [being edison screw]


Uv bulbs/tubes are often reptile hobby specific and should be purchased instead of something that "looks like it" in a hardware store.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> I think what you saw was prolly refering to reptile brand basking bulbs being this kinda thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I coudn't even get a basic spot light 150w form B&Q.

iuse these people.

http://www.solwayfeeders.com/


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah, that was the sort of thing I was thinking of. So I want to look for 60W reflector bulbs do I?


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

yep also try wilkinsons, roys, big supermarkets too... they do them but wilkos are usually cheapest!


----------

